#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Need API 580 2016 Edition

## engr.usman70@gmail.com

*Dear Gents



Can anyone please share API RP 580 2016? I have exam in april 2017.*See More: Need API 580 2016 Edition

----------


## e_jose

Hi. I mentioned your request to some friends who have that standard. 
They will write you an email.
Greetings.

----------


## Marty Thompson

It has already been shared here.

API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection

----------


## engr.usman70@gmail.com

> It has already been shared here.
> 
> API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection



Thank you very much dear and Happy New Year..  :02.47 Tranquillity:

----------


## umeshsakhareliya123

thanks

----------


## dhlsnsqkrdl

thank you~ i really needed it for test.

----------


## devjj

Thank you very much.....

----------


## priyanta

> It has already been shared here.
> 
> API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection



Thank you very much.

----------


## abdullah rakib

Thank you

----------


## pedrete

Thank you!

----------


## BKParaol

Thanks bro alot

----------


## zerosea

Thank you very much~

----------


## Lakshman712

Thankyou

See More: Need API 580 2016 Edition

----------


## KNIGHTWOLF

Thank you.

----------


## mohd52100

Pl repost it again dear Marty.
580api.

----------


## mohd52100

dear marty 

pl repost this spec api-580-2016

----------


## mohd52100

Can you pl repost it

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, regards to Mexico, some one can reupload the API 580 2016 please?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nopparut

Thank you

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks

----------


## somasu

Dear Gents,
   I could't able to download that page has just blank, why?

----------


## casrov

thanks pedro.

@somaso,

you will need to copy the link manually

----------


## Jbasset

Hi Guys.
This links is not working.
Someone could share this standard please.

Keep safe.
Cheers

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Need API 580 2016 Edition

----------


## Jbasset

Many thanks

----------


## jutaa

many thanks

----------


## mastertiger

The link is dead. Could anyone uploaded again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mastertiger

I find it here in the link below.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andi99

Could anyone please share it again...
Thank you

----------


## LuYenJu

> It has already been shared here.
> 
> API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection



I appreciate you share the significant article.
but, I noted current API RP 581 that have Addendum 2 at October 2020.

----------

